# What do I charge for usage fees and a day rate



## caltucker (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi, does anyone have any idea on a ballpark method to figure out how to charge for a day rate and usage fees.

For example, I just completed a job for a corporate client which contains about 400 portraits of 6 principals. The job took 10 hours over 3 locations. I charged the client $1500 for the day rate (included assistant, expendibles,  and a web-only gallery for review)

They want to know what the usage fees will be. Does anyone know how to figure this out, or can you tell me what you charge?

I know that they want to use the pics for the following:

a) internal use
b) advertising for their firm
c) advertising for one of the principal's other firms
d) advertising for a combination of the firms

In addition, the client has said, "I just want a database of pictures that I can look at when I need to and pull a picture for advertising when I need to.

I also have several more assignments with these guys. Any suggestions would be very helpful...

Thanks - BC


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out these sites.

http://photographersindex.com/stockprice.htm
http://www.lodgephoto.com/pricing.php
http://brucebutlerphoto.com/butlerstockprices.html

These will help you out.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

